# Dandelions



## cibula11 (Apr 19, 2007)

So I read that the best way to get rid of dandelion's is to pull the weed out.  I tried the spray and nothing. So, I spent a good 2 hrs pulling what I thought was just a few dandelions out of my side yard.  Anyone know if I can use weed and feed to control this from happening again?  I applied a crabgrass preventer about a month ago and dont want to damage the yard.


----------



## bethany14 (Apr 19, 2007)

You'll waste money and pollute your local water by using herbicides against them.  Are they really that ugly?  I suggest giving it up, and learn to love the pretty flowers.  Their deep tap roots will keep your yard from becoming a big flat impervious sheet. They have culinary and medicinal uses, you can read more here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dandelion
or use your favorite search engine to find dandelion uses.
Good luck, and take it easy with those herbicides...


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think a couple of applications of weed killer will pollute my city.  While they do serve some "other" purposes, taking over my yard is not one that I will enjoy.  I could send them to you and you could plant them in yours


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 19, 2007)

When I had two acres of lawn(which I don't have any more!), I used weed & feed every spring and the dandelions were few.


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah.  I think because we (Iowa) got warm weather early this year, the weeds got an jump start. Now, I think I will have to use weed and feed earlier.  I just hope that because I put on crabgrass preventer only 4 wks ago, that I don't cause any problems.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 20, 2007)

Usually, you would use weed & feed AFTER the dandelions pop up since it's supposed to be taken in thru the leaves. Crabgrass preventer works on the seeds so they don't germinate so you have to put it down early.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Cibula:
Dandelions have such a deep tap root it is nearly impossible to pull them, and they have hundreds of hair-like roots shooting off the tap root. If there is any part of the root system left behind, they will be back. Then there are the little parachutes that blow around forever, carrying seeds of new dandelions.
There is very little defense against the seeds, since they ride the wind. The best course is to try to get all the neighbors to kill theirs too. A broad cast weed killer is not the best cure; rather a direct spray that will be taken into the dandelion systemically, thus killing the whole plant while sparing the surrounding grass.
Glenn


----------



## Kerrylib (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got the same problem.  Front lawn is in poor shape and is quite full of those pretty yellow flowers.  If they weren't so prolific and invasive, a couple of them here and there would be of no concern.  I figure I'll have to resort to an application of chemicals to knock them back and work hard to get the grass in good shape so there aren't good locations for new seeds to take hold.

A healthy lawn will go a long way to protecting itself by not providing bare spots where new seeds can germinate.  I've got lots of places for that to happen.  I hope to get that taken care of some more this spring.  A little help from Mother Nature would be nice.  95+ summer temps without any moisture makes it hard to keep anything growing (besides the dandilions).


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 23, 2007)

I put some weed and feed on last Friday and we got about an inch of rain yesterday, so I'm hoping that it will really soak in and kill them off. 

Regardless of what I do, I'm starting to understand that if my neighbors don't care, it really doesn't matter how hard I try.


----------



## justinfl (Aug 17, 2008)

When we first moved into our house the whole backyard was filled with dandelions and other weeds. I spent weekends pulling dandelions and spraying the exposed earth. I found that using a screwdriver was the best way to pull them and get the majority of the roots out. Use the screwdriver to stab at the roots at a 45 degree angle from the base. I would do this repeatedly until the dandelion could be pulled with ease. Once the dandelion is out, spray the ground where the dandelion was uprooted. This works well for most weeds too, but the only problem is recovering the bare spot in the lawn. Sprinkle grass seed down and keep it watered and hopefully you will see sprouts in a few weeks. Using just the weed-be-gone sprays alone won't get rid of the problem, the roots don't die most of the time. Good luck, it is alot of labor but you will be happy with the results.


----------



## Gardner (Mar 19, 2009)

justinfl said:


> When we first moved into our house the whole backyard was filled with dandelions and other weeds. I spent weekends pulling dandelions and spraying the exposed earth. I found that using a screwdriver was the best way to pull them and get the majority of the roots out. Use the screwdriver to stab at the roots at a 45 degree angle from the base. I would do this repeatedly until the dandelion could be pulled with ease. Once the dandelion is out, spray the ground where the dandelion was uprooted. This works well for most weeds too, but the only problem is recovering the bare spot in the lawn. Sprinkle grass seed down and keep it watered and hopefully you will see sprouts in a few weeks. Using just the weed-be-gone sprays alone won't get rid of the problem, the roots don't die most of the time. Good luck, it is alot of labor but you will be happy with the results.


Justin,
I'm glad to see someone else has also figured out the only way to have a dandelion free lawn.
That tap root is what makes the dandelion so difficullt to get rid of.
I don't believe you can ever get a high enough concentration of weed killer to that root by using a Weed-n-Feed weed killer/fertilizer poduct, or in spraying the dandelion with a Weed-B-Gon weed killer product that is designated for use in lawns.  You  do get enough weed killing action to get rid of the leaves, but the tap root survives, and you you have new healthy dandelions growing in exactly the same place in a few weeks. 
Using a non-selective herbicide like Roundup will kill the dandelions, but then you have dead spots all over your lawn.
You are absolutely right that it takes a two step approach to get rid of these dandelions once and for all.
In your right hand you need a "weed digger" (that inexpensive fork shaped tool) and in your left hand a sprayer full of Weed-B-Gon (or some other weed killer designated for use in your lawn.
As soon as you lift out the dandelion leaves, and maybe the top 1/2 inch of the tap root, spray the Weed-B-Gon in that little hole (where the dandelion was) to kill the root.  The Weed-B-Gon will not kill the grass, and your lawn will immediately look better.
A benefit of this approach is that an absolute minimum of chemicals are used.  So you should feel better about children and pets playing in the yard.


----------



## papaw (Apr 4, 2009)

As for the people that don't take care of dandelions offer to paint their yards yellow for them it works. Then topseed with bluegrass it gets thick so weeds can't grow. I've had to do both.


----------



## AU_Prospector (Apr 14, 2009)

The people who are saying weed and feed is a bad road to follow are right.  The granuals must stick to the weed leaf to be effective.  This is only possible if you apply early morning after a heavy dew or after a rain when the lawn is still very wet.  If you apply on a dry lawn or before a big rain, you just wasted some money except for the fertilizer part which will work fine. 

Its best and much more effective to apply a wet weed killer on a mild not hot sunny day.  The weed absorbs the poison through the leaf and the warm sun tricks the weed to conserve water sending the poison water down to the root.  Your leaf weeds should be wilted within 24 - 48 hours and most likely you will see some result in a few hours.  Not too hot temps because say above 80 might stress the good grass. 

You could apply a dry fertilizer, then a wet weed killer with a hose end sprayer.  After that go to your neighbors and drink his poison free dandelion wine.  Modern consumer available weed killers degrade in your lawn quickly and arent much of a problem environmentally if applied as directed no more than twice year. 

Repeating this process a couple weeks before first frost in fall will greatly cut down next years spring dandelion bloom to the point that you might only have to spot treat thereafter.


----------



## DaveyDIY (Apr 14, 2009)

I've used the Scotts program on my front yard on a reg basis
I also pull the dandelions
Between the 2 methods I have very few dandelions each year
Usually just what blows in, you have to keep applying every year
My side yard due to construction I have not touched - a mess
Lots of dandelions & other weeds

As you pull the tap root it expends more energy to get to the sun
Repeated pulling expends the energy & the root is gone
I have sprayed into the holes after I pull w/weedkiller
I generally get more of the tap root then 1/2" - up to 6"

You can effectively reduce the dandelions & keep them to a min


----------

